# Your Three Spot Gourami experiences



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been considering gouramis lately. I am thinking about a Three spot. I have a large enough tank for one (29 gallon). They are supposed to live longer than bettas. Mine seem to live about 2 years max. I lost one recently, I have another that is 2 years old. I hate losing them and I like labyrinth fish. I am sure will always have bettas but I'd like to have a longer lived fish.

Do they really live longer than bettas? Are their personalities like bettas? Is there a good way to avoid one with the virus gouramis get? Are they too territorial to llve with cories? I've thought about an archer fish also but I suspect the gourami will be more interesting to keep.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

A well cared for Betta can live 5 years or more.


----------



## kaliska (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't know how long my blue 3 spot lived. I got him while I was in highschool and then during college I moved in to a basement apartment where I was only allowed fish so of course I went fish tank crazy. At one point I moved him to a 90g and got him an opal 3 spot female but he beat her up no matter what I did even in that big tank with lots of plants. I eventually had to give it up. He did do fine with sparkling gouramis.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

5 years is possible I normally see about 3 years as a life span on this board. Most of my fish have been rescues so their health was not optimal to begin with. The fish are in 5 gallons with proper care. I suppose I miss my thus fish it came up and I worry I will lose my other older fish. I get attached to my fish.
I am hoping to hear about Three spot gouramis I've done some reading but there's nothing like real life experience.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Did he get big enough to require the 90 gallon?


----------



## kaliska (Dec 27, 2015)

I think a 55g would be a good size. They don't zip around but they do cruise pretty constantly so they can really cover a big tank if it's interesting to them. I might go as low as a 29g if it's well decorated and not too full of busy fish that may intimidate them into staying behind things or push them into showing aggression for their space. Personally while they'd fit I wouldn't put them in anything smaller. They don't hang in one area as much as some other gouramis and bettas might and as mine have proven they can claim a very large territory sometimes.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

It's like to be the only fish in a 29 gallon. Was your fish interactive with you?


----------



## kaliska (Dec 27, 2015)

They will beg for food and follow you around the tank. Maybe not quite as much as bettas but then a 29gallon with a 3 spot and plants may just be more interesting to the fish than your typical betta tank so they rely less on "human tv" as we call it for some of our animals.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't begin to count how many 3 spot Gouramies I've had over the years in my setups. I probably wouldn't be exaggerating if I said I've easily kept 50+ in tanks ranging from 10 - 180 gallons. I'll share my experiences.

First, lets clarify what we are talking about. The 3 spot Gourami is selectively bred to bring out various color morphs that are sold in the hobby as different fish. In fact, they are all the same species. These are the Gold Gourami, Blue Gourami, Opaline Gourami, Three Spot Gourami, and one more that is slipping my mind at the moment (old age). There are many other Gouramies sold in the hobby of similar size not to be mistaken for Three Spots, including the Pearl, Moonlight, & Giant or Banded Gourami. None of these fish mentioned are generally prone to any health issues hobby wide, and are generally easy to keep. The Dwarf Gouramies are very prone to health issues and are often seen sick in LFS tanks. These include the Honey, Neon Blue, and several variations thereof.

Ok, moving on, talking about the Three Spot species. I find that single FEMALES of this species are generally safe for a community tank with almost any Tetras, Rasboras, or Barbs, in tanks of 29 gallons or larger. I find that MALES of the species can be territorial towards new additions in almost any size tank, including the male Gold Gourami I currently have in my 125, which chased my Geophagus all over the tank when I first introduced it. 

I have also kept the Three Spot species in more peaceful Cichlid setups, with Angelfish, Severums, Acara, and even pushing the limits as a dither fish for Firemouths without issues. On the flip side I've keep females with Neon Tetras.

The biggest challenge with the species is male upon male aggression, just like a Betta. Males will pursue each other to almost no limit, so when keeping a Male you are best to keep several Females in the same tank. It doesn't matter which variation of the species you are keeping. I have had 50/50 luck in mixing Males of the Three Spot species with other species, such as Pearls or Moonlights.

I have personally found the Three Spots to be much longer lived than the Betta, having kept an individual Three Spot Blue Gourami in a tank with a Blood Parrot and Gold Severum for over 10 years. 

Finally, let me give an odd warning since we are discussing Gourmaies. The Banded Gourami, which is a completely different shape, can be very random in its aggression and will sometime attack and kill fish that would be extremely surprising to the fishkeeper. It is best kept in a species tank.


----------

